# Thyroxine causing post menopausal bleed?



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi


I started thyroxine 2months ago at 25mg it was doubled to 50mg 3 wks ago since then I have had spotting and really concerned as having DEIVF in 4 weeks, currently take HRT continuously.  


Is this a side effect and will it settle??


Thanks


GB


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The only interaction listed is the other way around - that taking HRT can increase your needs for thyroxine.

I suppose it is possible that if your metabolism was down because you did not have enough thyroxine on board and then you took more that the oestrogen might be metabolised more causing a withdrawal bleed.

Many people do spot on hormone treatments. Do speak to your doctor.


----------

